# Can I get a 508 for Free?



## Guest (Jan 1, 2004)

I was wondering if i could get a DVR for free with a 2 year commitment but not have to pay for the monthly DVR VOD fee that the 510 has. I dont mind having less hours for recording but i just dont want to have to pay for the service. Any help would be appreciated with a thank you in advance.


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

That would be...nope...


----------



## Guest (Jan 1, 2004)

Crud...Thanks anyway though


----------



## Mike D-CO5 (Mar 12, 2003)

Free 510 with 2 year commitment with top 50. I just got a free dvr with Dish and it's on the way to me as we speak. With AEP no dvr fee and 100 hours of recording time vs. 60 with the 508.


----------



## Guest (Jan 2, 2004)

Mike D-CO5 said:


> Free 510 with 2 year commitment with top 50. I just got a free dvr with Dish and it's on the way to me as we speak. With AEP no dvr fee and 100 hours of recording time vs. 60 with the 508.


The only problem is i have AT100 and AEP is only 50 dollars difference. How many people actually have to save more than 60 hours worth of television.


----------



## AppliedAggression (Aug 16, 2003)

People always complain about the $5/monthly fee. But you don't think they wouldn't give it away free if it didn't have a monthly fee?? If you want no monthly fee, then get a 508, before Dish started with the fees, but you'll pay $300 like everyone else did for them.


----------



## dmodemd (Jul 5, 2002)

Will Dish sell any new or even refurbed 508's any more or do you have to just find them through dealers or resale?

Reason I ask if I know some people interested in Dish but are really put off by the "hidden" fees only listed in the fine print: add'l receiver charge and DVR fee. Also locals charge isn't so obvious to people seeing the advertisements. They compare the price to what they pay for cable but cable includes locals so they get put off when they find out locals are extra.

Most people appear to not care about the size of the hard drive and willing to take a 508 for no monthly fee!


----------



## Guest (Jan 2, 2004)

I've Decided to get the 510 and forget the 5 dollar fee. How do you get the offer just call customer support and ask about upgrading to a DVR or do i have to mention a special deal.


----------



## Guest (Jan 2, 2004)

I was also wondering would the equipment for a third box such as a switch or a LNB be free also. I dont know how much that would really be.


----------



## srrobinson2 (Sep 16, 2003)

AppliedAggression said:


> People always complain about the $5/monthly fee. But you don't think they wouldn't give it away free if it didn't have a monthly fee?? If you want no monthly fee, then get a 508, before Dish started with the fees, but you'll pay $300 like everyone else did for them.


I couldn't agree more! A FREE receiver (valued at $300) that costs $5/month to operate. They are letting you pay for it over 5 years interest free. After 5 years, you'll want something better, so pay the $5 and enjoy the E* financing program


----------



## Mike D-CO5 (Mar 12, 2003)

cheapskate:) said:


> I've Decided to get the 510 and forget the 5 dollar fee. How do you get the offer just call customer support and ask about upgrading to a DVR or do i have to mention a special deal.


 Call Dish and ask about the free dvr offer and if you are eligible for it. I think you have to had Dish in Nov of 2002 in order to get the 510 free with 2 year commitment to top 50. Other wise it would be 99.00 and a 1 year commitment to top 50. With the free offer you have to have it installed by Dish or if you want it shipped to you swap out an older receiver and send it back in the same box the 510 came in. I took the free dvr offer and will be swapping out an old 301.


----------



## Guest (Jan 5, 2004)

Thanks for all your help. My 510 is coming saturday which will be my third receiver which means 10 dollars more a month


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

So much for your nickname, eh?  Enjoy your new 510!


----------



## jprice912 (Jan 6, 2004)

When you say a 1 or 2 year committment...what exactly does that entail? Do you have to pay for the whole 1 or 2 year all up front?


----------



## Guest (Jan 6, 2004)

No it just means if you cancel dish in that time period you have to pay a fee such as 250 dollars


----------



## Bob Haller (Mar 24, 2002)

You can probably recoop that charge by selling the used box on e bay if you really needed too....


----------



## AppliedAggression (Aug 16, 2003)

I called Dish to order the free 510, and they ended up telling me the 2 year commitment was for the programming and the 510 receiver. I'm not commiting to 2 years of DVR fees, the programming is fine. She talked to her supervisor and that's the answer she got back. Any word on this?


----------



## jprice912 (Jan 6, 2004)

By the way....do you have to sign up for CC autopay with that 510 deal...just curious.


----------



## Mike D-CO5 (Mar 12, 2003)

No fees if you sub to AEP . IF you are a CC auto pay customer no shipping and handeling charges.


----------



## SoonerDude (Aug 29, 2003)

Mike D-CO5 said:


> No fees if you sub to AEP . IF you are a CC auto pay customer no shipping and handeling charges.


I just did the upgrade, I am an AEP subscriber, but do not use CC auto pay. I didn't have to pay shipping and handling charge. They said if I was adding the 510 as an additional receiver, then I would have to pay shipping but since I am replacing my old receiver, they waived the shipping charges.


----------



## sorahl (Oct 24, 2002)

/quote but since I am replacing my old receiver, they waived the shipping charges./quote

which means you need to send them your old receiver??


----------



## Guest (Jan 7, 2004)

AppliedAggression said:


> I called Dish to order the free 510, and they ended up telling me the 2 year commitment was for the programming and the 510 receiver. I'm not commiting to 2 years of DVR fees, the programming is fine. She talked to her supervisor and that's the answer she got back. Any word on this?


I do not mean to be rude - but what did you think the deal was? In every thread including this one everyone has said you go either one or two years, $99 or FREE. You must know the 510 has DVR fees. I say this because your post makes it sound like Dish is telling you something different than it is supposed to be. A free DVR receiver with a minimum top50 commitment for two years? The DVR fees will be $120 for that period. You can get a refurbished 508 for about $260, with no DVR fees, but you will have less recording time and it will take over four years to come out even. I certainly understand not wanting to pay DVR fees after not having to, but as was posted above, what it really amounts to is being able to "buy" it over a long period of time.


----------



## sorahl (Oct 24, 2002)

If you are going to flame someone atleast REGISTER and skulk as a guest...


----------



## SoonerDude (Aug 29, 2003)

sorahl said:


> /quote but since I am replacing my old receiver, they waived the shipping charges./quote
> 
> which means you need to send them your old receiver??


yes, they supplied the ups label that was prepaid, so it cost me nothing to send them my old one in the same box. They give you 10 days to send it back according to the paper that came w/ it.


----------



## AppliedAggression (Aug 16, 2003)

TV38 said:


> I do not mean to be rude - but what did you think the deal was? In every thread including this one everyone has said you go either one or two years, $99 or FREE. You must know the 510 has DVR fees. I say this because your post makes it sound like Dish is telling you something different than it is supposed to be. A free DVR receiver with a minimum top50 commitment for two years? The DVR fees will be $120 for that period. You can get a refurbished 508 for about $260, with no DVR fees, but you will have less recording time and it will take over four years to come out even. I certainly understand not wanting to pay DVR fees after not having to, but as was posted above, what it really amounts to is being able to "buy" it over a long period of time.


That's not what I was saying. I don't mind commiting to 2 years at all. But the CSR told me that I HAD to keep the 510 activated for 2 years. I wanted it as an additional receiver and if I didn't use it as much as I did, then I'd just cancel it, and put up with the 2 year commitment. I just don't want to be forced to pay for a 510 for 2 years.


----------



## jprice912 (Jan 6, 2004)

By the way....my billing address and service address are different mainly so I can get locals, but if I got the 510 promotion, could I choose where I went the 510 sent or will they send it to the service address?


----------



## Kaydigi (Dec 31, 2003)

jprice912 said:


> By the way....my billing address and service address are different mainly so I can get locals, but if I got the 510 promotion, could I choose where I went the 510 sent or will they send it to the service address?


Did you ever find out?


----------



## jprice912 (Jan 6, 2004)

Kaydigi said:


> Did you ever find out?


No...never did.


----------



## Mike D-CO5 (Mar 12, 2003)

Kaydigi said:


> Did you ever find out?


 You can have the 510 sent to your billing address . I just did the same this week and have done several rmas on other units to my billing address. I "moved' 2 years ago and have to specify specifically that I want the item sent to my Billing address and then there is no problem getting the receiver at my real home.


----------



## Bob Haller (Mar 24, 2002)

Yep, E supports 3 seperate addresses. Physical locatrion, the one you MOVE. billing, where the bill is sent, and ship too, which can be anywhere like your workplace.

Be very clear where they are to send it! I know a moved sub who drove 5 hours roundtrip picking up a box that got sent to the physical BY MISTAKE It was a public building where the people happened to know the moved person 

E appears to have fixed this with training they KNOW people are doing this and dont want receivers sent to wrong locations. Your WORK address is likely the best choice. Easy to explain but they dont ask. much more secure too.


----------

